# Revolver Hunters?



## Nastytater (May 6, 2012)

Anybody going to be hunting with a revolver this year? If so,then whats your fancy?....Myself,I'll be carrying a couple different revolvers..One,the Taurus .44 Mag and then the Taurus .357 Mag. Both of which I'll be hand loading the rounds myself.


----------



## deast1988 (May 6, 2012)

I carry a smith 629 classic with an 8 3/8in barrel sporting a Leupold 2x20 on top shooting a hand loaded 240xtp. My other revolvers I carry are a model 65 k frame with a 4in barrel shooting a federal 140gr Barnes xpb. Then my newest that will see some time is a N frame highway patrolman. It's a 6in barrel in .357 and I will shoot 180gr swift a frame loaded by federal.


----------



## Razor Blade (May 6, 2012)

I like my 629 magnum classic 44 mag. Stoked up with some 240 xtp's in a hollow point. It has sent a few to meet their maker.

It has a leupold 2x20 sitting on top also.


----------



## Nastytater (May 6, 2012)

Razor Blade said:


> I like my 629 magnum classic 44 mag. Stoked up with some 240 xtp's in a hollow point. It has sent a few to meet their maker.


----------



## Arokcrwlr (May 6, 2012)

I'll be hunting with at least one of the ones i posted in the custom sixgun thread - most likely one of the 44's for whitetail.


----------



## Sargent (May 7, 2012)

Looking to acquire a SBH prior to the season.


----------



## Troy Butler (May 7, 2012)

S&W 44 mag performance center with nikon scope and hornady 225 grain stx.


----------



## DeucesWild (May 7, 2012)

SBH Bisley hunter 44 mag and a S&W 460 XVR


----------



## John I. Shore (May 7, 2012)

4" Model 29, have hunted (and fished) with it for years.  She is my edc in the bush, loaded with Keith Wadcutters.

John I.


----------



## mossyoak0270 (May 7, 2012)

Love to carry my SRH 44mag - it has done a great job for me.


----------



## chefrific (May 10, 2012)

Ruger Super Blackhawk, 44mag.  7.5" barrel, open sights.  Handloading hornady 240 grain XTP's.


----------



## Bam Bam (May 20, 2012)

Taurus 8 3/8 inch. 44 mag. Revolver With a bushnell trophy red dot scope. Ammo used 240gr. Jhp Deer stopper!!!


----------



## pacecars (May 20, 2012)

I will be toting a 6 inch S&W Model 25-5 and will either be using a .45 Long Colt with a 250gr hard cast bullet or a .460 Rowland with a 230gr JHP. I might even use a 230gr .45 ACP for hogs.


----------



## Stroker (May 29, 2012)

1. Colt Realtree Anaconda with a Redfield 2X7 shooting Hornady 200 gr XTP 
2. S&W 686 6" with Nikon 2X shooting Remington 158 gr JSP


----------



## LanceColeman (May 31, 2012)

Yep! 
Ol school 83 model SBH in 44 mag, or my SRH 480 ruger. No problems with killin power from either.


----------



## Maggie Dog (May 31, 2012)

S&W 686, SBH 45Long colt, first time handgun hunting this year. Looking forward to the season.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (May 31, 2012)

Magnum Research BFR in .45-70 is my only hunting handgun.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jun 5, 2012)

If I'm able to, I'll be using my Ruger blackhawk this year. It's in .357 Mag.


----------



## JetFuelBurner (Jun 15, 2012)

S&W Model 29 .44 Magnum.  8 3/8" barrel.  Leupold 4x pistol scope.  Hogue rubber combat grips.  Hornady .44 Magnum Lever Revolution.  Works good...lasts long time!


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 15, 2012)

It's in the avatar. 9 1/2 inch SRH in .44 magnum with Hornady 225 grain LeveRevolution ammo.


----------



## Dyrewulf (Jun 16, 2012)

6.5" .454 Casull with a Tru Glo 30mm red dot (I'll post a photo later if I remember) and an 8" S&W 686 .357 mag with a 2x Leupold scope on it.


----------



## krashbrazil (Jul 23, 2012)

chefrific said:


> Ruger Super Blackhawk, 44mag.  7.5" barrel, open sights.  Handloading hornady 240 grain XTP's.


same here


----------



## Sewer_Rat (Jul 28, 2012)

Rugers.. SBH in 41mag with nikon glass, or ruger BH in 45lc


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 28, 2012)

This will be my first year to give it a try.

S&W .44 mag will accompany me into the woods this season.   Got the first with my ML last year, so looking for another "first" this year.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Jul 28, 2012)

Either this one or the .41 magnum red hawk im waiting on a scope mount for.


----------



## 1022 (Jul 31, 2012)

Maybe this one


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 31, 2012)

Plan to carry my S&W 686 this year, and if I get the chance at
a close, I plan to take it...
I won't hunt exclusively with it, but just plan to have it along,
just in case.....


----------



## hoffy (Jul 31, 2012)

6" Colt Anaconda .44 mag that will be spitting out reloaded 240 grain hollow points.  If I don't get one I"ll still look good trying.


----------



## knifenut (Aug 5, 2012)

IMO the Smith and Wesson Classic Hunter's(one's with the smooth cylinder) are hard to beat, wheather the .357, .41 mag, or .44 mag.

 Haven't made them in a while, but they are out there.


----------



## Nastytater (Aug 5, 2012)

hoffy said:


> 6" Colt Anaconda .44 mag that will be spitting out reloaded 240 grain hollow points.  If I don't get one I"ll still look good trying.


----------



## hillbilly12 (Aug 8, 2012)

My ruger SRH in 480 with 7.5" barrel is what I bear hunt with in the NC mountains. Hornady 325g thumpers


----------



## br6ppc (Aug 9, 2012)

hellbilly said:


> My ruger SRH in 480 with 7.5" barrel is what I bear hunt with in the NC mountains. Hornady 325g thumpers



Love my .480  Ruger SRH.


----------



## Randy (Aug 9, 2012)

SRH 44 mag. With a Leupold 2x scope.


----------



## kweidner (Oct 18, 2012)

my 41 mag DW 741 anytime i go to the woods.  custom smith from avatar if handgun only.  44sbh in off season for hogs etc loaded with my cast NOE hollow point over stiff 2400.  all are good to 100 yds iron sighted or the UD on the Smith


----------



## kdiver58 (Oct 19, 2012)

*I's starting with 41 Mag*

My first hunting will be with a Model 57 , 41 mag , 210 grain XTP's in fron of 20 grains of H-110

After that .. I'll go to my lifelong favorite. 357 magnum a Model 27 with a 8-3/8 barrel .. I have some remington 125 grain factory bullets I'm going to try ..


----------



## Pavy (Oct 19, 2012)

This will be my 1st time w/ handgun...SBH .44 mag, 7.5" Stainless.  Once sucessful, thinking about taking the Colt SAA .45 LC...


----------



## .60 caliber buckshot (Oct 19, 2012)

S&W 686-6, 4" with 175 grain hard cast heat treated WFN (.30" meplat) @ 1250 fps.


----------



## JWarren (Oct 19, 2012)

I plan to have my Uberti .44spec along tomorrow. Looking forward to getting a chance with it as it has become my favorite revolver.


----------



## nickE10mm (Oct 20, 2012)

All the years prior I've been using a 10mm in one form or another (semiauto) ... But I'm about to pick up my new SBH Bisley Hunter 44 on Monday so I'm excited to have a revolver option again. Will be loaded up with some 250-255gr cast @ about 1300fps. Medium velocity but enough for deer!

Woot!!! Can't wait!


----------



## redlevel (Oct 20, 2012)

Three-screw Blackhawk
.45 Colt
255 grain Keith SWC
10 grains Unique

Since 1973


----------



## Bradrcfd (Oct 20, 2012)

Trying the 29-2 44 mag this year holographic sight first time should be fun


----------



## Whitetailer (Oct 20, 2012)

*Ruger*

I have such close shooting on my property that I am going to carry my Super Blackhawk exclusively this season.  [at least I'm gonna try]  I have to shoot a scope with my eyes.  Have a leupold 1.5 mounted.  I shoot factory loads and at least off of the bench I am shooting very tight groups at 30 yards.  Took the wood grips off long ago for obvious reasons.  I have packmeyer rubber grips that allow me to keep the gun in my hand after the shot.








Whitetailer


----------



## tbrown913 (Oct 22, 2012)

GP-100 in .357. I use the lever revolution and have killed two in the last four years with it. my goal this year is one deer per firearm!


_Posted from Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## broncoman1983 (Oct 25, 2012)

srh 44 9inch barrel 240 grain scoped


----------



## nickE10mm (Oct 25, 2012)

Just picked up my new in box Bisley Hunter!! Open sights, 250gr Keith @ 1200fpa or so. Makes me hungry just imagining it!


----------

